# wollte ich dir begreiflich machen, dass Männer aus meinem Traum einen Angriff auf dich planen



## NeoD

Hola, saludos a todas y a todos 

Estoy leyendo un cómic en alemán y hay un párrafo que me tiene perdido. Os pongo en contexto:

Es una historia de fantasía heroica. Un noble humano ha pedido ayuda a los orcos en su lucha contra unas criaturas que están asolando su tierra, el sur del continente. Cuando los orcos llegan al sur descubren que la situación es peor de lo que pensanban y que el humano les había ocultado unos sueños premonitorios. En esos sueños aparecían unos hombres sin rostros que presagiaban, entre otras cosas, la muerte del rey orco. El consejero del rey agarra al humano por el pecho y le pregunta:

*¿Por qué no nos contasteis lo de vuestros sueños?*

En plural, ya que también la hija del humano tuvo tales sueños. El hombre contesta:

*Weil du uns für verrückt erklärt hättest, wollte ich dir begreiflich machen, dass männer aus meinem traum einen angriff auf euch planen. Und ich wollte dich doch um hilfe für die südländer bitten.*

Según mi traducción es:

*Porque ustedes hubieran pensado que estábamos locos, quería hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles. Y quería pedirle que nos ayudara a los sureños.*

En paréntesis, tanto en alemán como castellano, he puesto lo que no comprendo. ¿Por qué?:

-El humano no para de decir, antes y después, que no esconde nada, que no quiere engañarles, que sus intenciones son sinceras, vamos, un angelito.
-Me parece ilógico hacer entender algo a alguien SIN contárselo.

Yo entiendo que el hombre piensa lo contrario en lo subrayado, por eso creo que debería haber alguna negación. O también que el hombre quisiera decir: "yo entendí que los hombres de mi sueño planeaban atacarles, pero como mi intención era que ustedes vinieran a ayudarnos, pues no dije nada".

Muchas gracias adelantadas, y a ver si me ilumináis un poco.


----------



## osa_menor

¡Hola!





> *wollte *ich dir begreiflich machen, dass Männer aus meinem Traum einen Angriff auf euch planen.


Este _wollte_ no es imperfecto, sino Konjunktiv. También se podria escribir:
_Weil du uns für verrückt erklärt hättest, *hätte *ich dir begreiflich machen *wollen*, dass Männer aus meinem Traum einen Angriff auf euch planen._
_Porque ustedes hubieran pensado que estábamos locos, *si quisiera* hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles. 

_Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

> ¿Por qué no nos *contasteis* lo de *vuestros* sueños?





> Weil *du* uns für verrückt erklärt hättest, wollte ich *dir* begreiflich machen, dass Männer aus meinem Traum einen Angriff auf euch planen. Und ich wollte *dich* doch um hilfe für die Südländer bitten.


En primer lugar, se tratan de *tú*, no de *usted(es)*.
En segundo lugar, yo echo de menos la _consecutio temporum_ tanto en la oración original en alemán como en la traducida al español.

Saludos,


----------



## NeoD

osa_menor said:


> ¡Hola!Este _wollte_ no es imperfecto, sino Konjunktiv. También se podria escribir:
> _Weil du uns für verrückt erklärt hättest, *hätte *ich dir begreiflich machen *wollen*, dass Männer aus meinem Traum einen Angriff auf euch planen._
> _Porque ustedes hubieran pensado que estábamos locos, *si querría* hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles.
> 
> _Un saludo



Muchas gracias, tiene mucho sentido. Muchas veces me pierdo con las frases largas, intento traducirlas por partes, pero ya entiendo que las comas no siempre separan, sino que son simples pausas.





kunvla said:


> En primer lugar, se tratan de *tú*, no de *usted(es)*.
> En segundo lugar, yo echo de menos la _consecutio temporum_ tanto en la oración original en alemán como en la traducida al español.
> 
> Saludos,



No estoy seguro de entenderte, pero creo que lo que dices es que ambos se tratan de tú en el original. Probablemente por mi bajo nivel de alemán lo he cambiado y porque hasta ese momento no se trataban así. Explico la situación.

Por una parte están el rey y su consejero, que en realidad es otro rey disfrazado. Tratan a sus súbditos de *tú*.
Por otra parte están 2 súbditos, que tratan a sus superiores (a aquellos que invadieron sus tierras y mataron a su rey) de *usted*. Y los tratan servilmente y con temor.

Mi intención era mostrar servilismo en unos y autoridad en los otros, y juraría que en principio la relación era tú-usted. Supongo que en algún momento del largo viaje que realizaron cambió. 

Sobre lo del consecutio temporum, supongo que sería poner:

_Porque ustedes hubieran pensado que estábamos locos, *si hubiera querido* hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles.

o

__Porque ustedes habrían pensado que estábamos locos, *si querría* hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles._

Es que hace muuuuuchos años que dejé los estudios

Muchas gracias también.


----------



## kunvla

NeoD said:


> _Porque ustedes habrían pensado que estábamos locos, *si querría* hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles._


Pero esta oración es agramatical, es decir, la gramática normativa o prescriptiva rechaza el tiempo condicional en las subordinadas condicionales.

Saludos,


----------



## NeoD

Bien. A ver esta (hago unos cambios, no solo tiempos):

_Porque habrían pensado que estábamos locos, *si hubiera intentado* hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles.



_EDIT: Y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## kunvla

> ¿Por qué no nos *contasteis* lo de vuestros sueños?


El locutor se refiere a algún suceso no acaecido en el pasado.


NeoD said:


> _Porque *habrían *_(también: *hubieran/ hubiesen*)* pensado* que estábamos locos, *si hubiera intentado* hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles.


¡Esta sí es una oración perfecta!, y significa en alemán lo indicado por Ursula:


osa_menor said:


> _Weil du uns für verrückt *erklärt hättest*, *hätte* ich dir begreiflich machen *wollen*, dass die Männer aus meinem Traum einen Angriff auf euch *planten*._


O ésta: _Weil du uns für verrückt erklärt hättest, *wenn *ich dir __*hätte* __begreiflich machen *wollen*, dass die Männer aus meinem Traum einen Angriff auf euch *plan**t**en*_.


> EDIT: Y gracias por las respuestas


De nada.

PD: Tengo impresión de que la oración del cómic la escribió un no germanohablante nativo, ya que el Konjuktiv II (_wollte_) se puede referir a hechos actuales (presente) o venideros (futuro), pero no a los pasados aunque no acaecidos.
_
Wenn ich wollte, würde ich jetzt, noch heute oder morgen in Urlaub gehen_.
Oder: _Wenn ich wollte, ginge ich jetzt, noch heute oder morgen in Urlaub_.

_Wenn ich dies letzten Monat hätte machen wollen, hätte mich mein Chef für verrückt erklärt_.
Oder: _Hätte ich dies letzten Monat machen wollen, hätte __mich mein Chef für verrückt erklärt_.

Saludos,


----------



## NeoD

Muchas gracias, y puede que tengas razón en lo del germanohablante no nativo. Es de un cómic en alemán, pero traducido del francés. El traductor es Resel Rebiersch. He mirado por google y no he encontrado su nacionalidad, sólo otros cómics traducido por él del francés al alemán. Puede que sea francés o belga, puede que sea alemán, pero haya cometido un error, o puede que yo haya podido copiarlo mal.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

Ah, y me quedo con ésta:

_Porque *hubieran** pensado* que estábamos locos, *si hubiera intentado* hacerles entender que los hombres de mi sueño querían atacarles.

_


----------



## osa_menor

> El traductor es Resel Rebiersch.


Esto suena como seudónimo bromista. Si lees al revés es: Schreiber Leser .

Un saludo.


----------



## NeoD

' Pues podría ser. Porque Traducido por Lector Escritor sonaría aún peor^^


----------

